
The difference between good and excellent programmers - mpbm
http://thefullstack.xyz/excellent-javascript-developer/
======
kafkaesq
Excellent points and what being a good or excellent developer means, in any
language.

Meanwhile in interviews, ever and always, it's:

"Can you solve some (medium-to-hard, and like as not, inadequately stated)
algorithm puzzle I did a Google search on while riding the BART train this
morning? While I fumbled with my phone, and check for Tinder updates? And BTW
don't hesitate as to the approach (or have any brain farts about standard
library interfaces) -- otherwise I'm going to give you, you know, _hints_."

